

Ask HN: Long Term Preparation for the Aspiring Entrepreneur? - samirahmed

What long-term assets, skills and mindset should a person work on developing over the earlier course of their life in preparation to being an aspiring entrepreneur.<p>In retrospect, does anybody feel that there are key attributes that are worth sharpening to be a more capable and successul founder, public-speaking, networking, more money-minded?
======
nodemaker
Someone here said something once that I thought was very insightful.

"Wars produce Generals for the next wars"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3335682>

So basically if you want to learn about being a good entrepreneur then start a
company right now and be a bad one instead.You'll become a good one(or at
least a much better one!) by the time you start your next one.

